# Creekbottom aka "Doles" Closing



## tcdawg (Feb 24, 2011)

They announced this week that they will no longer be opening for rides. For those who know, this is/was by faer the best park for mud riding in the state of Georgia. We are sad to see them close!


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

That sucks I only went there once and had a blast I was looking forward to going back


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Man this sucks. It was just a little small but, that was a GREAT place to ride !!! Sasd to see it go, did theay say why ?? Last time I was thaere was a couple years ago at ECMN..


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks P... lol ol search didnt find anything when i looked...

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

further details: the guy that owns the land is retiring and giving all the land to his kids, who are closing the park and building houses on it. Sucks so bad.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Building a house on an ATV Park AWESOME idea for them, bad for customers.


----------

